# pb rétro eclairage



## Nivek (25 Juin 2005)

Heureux possesseur d'un PowerBook 15 depuis début mai, je viens de m'apercevoir de plusieurs choses :
- Dans le manuel d'utilisation et l'aide apple précise qu'il existe une case à cocher dans pref "clavier" pour : "Pour activer le rétroéclairage, sélectionnez la case "Éclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiante est faible".
- Or cette option n'existe pas des mes préférences.
- J'ai exactement le même problème pour le réglage automatique de l'ecran. Il existe dans les prefs "Moniteur" une case "luminosité automatique" que je n'ai pas.
- De plus depuis que j'ai fait la "sécurity update" le rétro-eclairage ne fonctionne plus du tout.

Je précise que le powerBook était sous panther et que c'est un vendeur qui m'a fait la mise à jour vers Tiger en attendant de recevoir des exemplaires de Mise à Jour vers Tiger. 

Aujoud'hui je suis en 10.4.1

Est ce que quelqu'un à connu les même soucis ?


----------



## Nivek (28 Juin 2005)

Je persiste  :rateau: 

Voilà pour m'aider à comprendre pourquoi je ne possède pas certaines options, j'ai besoin d'une âme généreuse  :love: . Je ne veux pas lui piquer son powerbook (promis juré). Mais j'aurais besoin qu'une personne ayant un powerbook avec le rétro-éclairage du clavier et l'ajustement automatique de la luminosité de l'écran (ces deux options sont présentent dans prefs "clavier/souris" et dans prefs "moniteur" par l'intermédiare de cases à cocher).
Il faudrait donc que cette personne me mette en pièce jointe un zip contenant les fichiers suivants :
- Keyboard.prefPan qui se trouve dans 'Système'::'Bibliothèque'::'PreferencePanes'
- Displays.prefPan qui se trouve dans 'Système'::'Bibliothèque'::'PreferencePanes'

Voilà cest tout   
En la ou les remerciant d'avance.


----------

